# Best English Seminary



## Bern (Feb 22, 2010)

Does anyone have an opinion on what they consider to be the best seminary in England and why?


----------



## rbcbob (Feb 23, 2010)

I seem to remember hearing commendable things about Peter Master's school. Sorry I don't have any particulars.


----------

